# Ethernet/USB adaptor



## jibe (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,

I need to use this Ethernet-USB adaptor.

I followed this topic to compile the required driver. It seems to work fine, but I still have two small problems (I'm new to (Free)BSD !) :

- The kernel module loads correctly with the kldload command, but is no more running after a reboot. What is the way to have it loading automatically on boot ?

- In order to have the adaptor detected, I have to unplug and replug it... Is there a way so that it's detected if present, without unplug/replug ?

Thks.


----------



## jibe (Sep 2, 2010)

I forgot the urls... (and find no way to edit my post !)

The adaptator is this one
The topic I followed to compile the driver


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2010)

jibe said:
			
		

> - The kernel module loads correctly with the kldload command, but is no more running after a reboot. What is the way to have it loading automatically on boot ?


Add it to /boot/loader.conf (file is empty by default). Something like:

```
modulename_load="YES"
```
Obviously change the *modulename* to the name of your module.



> - In order to have the adaptor detected, I have to unplug and replug it... Is there a way so that it's detected if present, without unplug/replug ?


The kernel module needs to be loaded before the adaptor is inserted (more specifically, before it's detected). Adding it to loader.conf will make sure it's loaded when the kernel starts.



> (and find no way to edit my post !)


Nobody reads the introduction email 

[thread=8816]Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums[/thread]
FAQ: Editing your Posts


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 2, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The kernel module needs to be loaded before the adaptor is inserted (more specifically, before it's detected). Adding it to loader.conf will make sure it's loaded when the kernel starts.



Using the reset option with usbconfig(8) may also work (untested):
`# usbconfig -d ugen3.2 reset`


----------



## jibe (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi,



			
				wblock said:
			
		

> Using the reset option with usbconfig(8) may also work (untested):
> `# usbconfig -d ugen3.2 reset`


I just obtained

```
usbconfig: Command not found
```
did not tried anything more (ie install usbconfig...)

I did what SirDice adviced, and it's working well. The adapter is now detected automatically.

Thanks to both of you ! 



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Nobody reads the introduction email
> 
> [thread=8816]Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums[/thread]
> FAQ: Editing your Posts


:r sorry... 
The email says :


> The FreeBSD Forums are governed by a number of rules and guidelines. You are required to read the information supplied on the links below before making any posts to the forums.
> If it is clear from your posts that you have failed to read this information, you may receive an official warning, or your membership may be suspended or revoked.


It could be good that the title mentions "Important Informations" rather than just "Welcome"


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm sure there will always be a new excuse.


----------

